# Radon QLT Race 4.0



## Bifi96 (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich suche nach einem guten Fully zwischen 800,00 â¬ - 1000,00 â¬
Ich habe mich bereits umgeschaut und auf der Internetseite H&S Bike-Discount das Radon QLT Race 4.0 fÃ¼r 899,00 â¬ gefunden. Normalerweise wÃ¼rde es 1.299,00 â¬ kosten, daher ist es ja eigentlich sehr billig 









So...hier kÃ¶nnt ihr euch mal die Ausstattung anschauen, damit ihr euch selbst ein Bild von diesem, meiner Meinung nach schÃ¶nem und gutem Bike machen kÃ¶nnt 

*Ausstattung:*

*Rahmen:* Alu 7005 Triple Butted, Hydroform Tubing, QLT 4-Link System
*Gabel:* Manitou Minute LTD Poplock
*Federelement:* Manitou Radium RL Plattform Plus
*Federweg:* Gabel: 100 mm; Hinterbau: 100 mm
*Bremsen:* Formula RX 180/160 mm
*Kurbel:* Shimano Deore FC-M572 Hollowtech II
*Tretlager/Innenlager:* Shimano Deore Hollowtech II
*Schalthebel:* Shimano Deore
*Schaltwerk:*Shimano XT RD-M772 "Shadow"
*Umwerfer:* Shimano Deore FD-M 590
*Kassette:* Shimano HG 50 11-32
*Kette:* Shimano HG 53
*Naben:* Shimano Deore HB-M 525 FH-M525
*Speichen:* Mach 2,0mm silber
*Felge:* Alex Disc ZX24
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25"
*Vorbau:* Race Face Ride
*Lenker:* Race Face Ride
*SattelstÃ¼tze:* Ritchey Comp
*Steuersatz:* FSA Orbit Z semi-integriert
*Griffe:* Radon Schraubgriffe
*Sattel:* Scape XC light
*Pedale:* BÃ¤rentatze Alu
*Gewicht Komplettrad:* ab 13,2 kg
*Farbe:* schwarz eloxiert


Damit ihr euch das Bike auf H&S anschauen kÃ¶nnt, einfach auf den folgenden Link klicken 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a27136/qlt-race-4-0.html

Ich wÃ¼rde mich sehr Ã¼ber Antworten freuen...vielleicht besitzt einer von euch ja sogar dieses Bike 
Dann sage ich jetzt schonmal Danke!


----------



## Bifi96 (16. Januar 2011)

Es hat sich nun erledigt...ich nehme das Serious Mt. Cataract AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasFFM (25. Januar 2011)

Habe mich sowieso gewundert, dass Du eine Antwort erwartest ohne eine einzige Frage gestellt zu haben...


----------



## Ritzlguru (28. Januar 2011)

Das RADON wäre die Empfehlung gewesen.


----------

